# AOS 2016 Fall Members' Meeting



## Brandon Tam (Mar 12, 2016)

The AOS Fall 2016 Members' Meeting will be hosted at The Huntington Library, Art Collections, and Botanical Gardens in Los Angeles, California this year in conjunction with their Annual International Orchid Show. The show runs from October 21-23, 2016 while the AOS Members' Meeting will run from October 19-23, 2016.

If you want to stay up to date, sign up for their newsletter on http://www.aosfall2016.com/

And like them on their facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/aosfall2016/


----------



## JAB (Mar 12, 2016)

Very nice! Hope to see lots of Paph speakers/topics!


----------



## JAB (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey Brandon,
I have a question about the AOS Fall meeting... when you all choose various vendors to go visit and list as affiliated with such a meeting, do you guys ever actually go to the nursery and see first hand how they run their operation and the general overall health of the plants and facilities? Or is it simply these vendors pay a fee and are listed? I guess I am asking if their is a standard of quality the AOS strives for with any of the vendors they work with?
The reason I ask is because I have had an interesting experience with one of the vendors for your fall show coming up, and quite frankly I am appalled that the AOS would list him as a a viable vendor?! Both his business practices and orchid culture should seriously be questioned especially by an institution such as the AOS! 
Just curious what (if any) the process is to be listed as a vendor, and what (if any) criteria there is for a certain level of professionalism and quality. 

Thanks
Jake


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2016)

That was a very nice article by you and about you in the May Orchids Magazine, Brandon.


----------

